# Alaska Working Retriever Trial



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone have news on the results from the Open and Derby?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I know the Derby is over. I would guess the Open too! 


John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Open:

1st Eloy Garcia with Fishook Molly
2nd Jack Vollstedt with Peaches
3rd Roy McFall with Hiwood Jaguar
4th Roy McFall with Hiwood ??? call name Dicey
RJ Jack vollstedt with Angel, Jam Tom Simpson with Big Ol Rex

Derby:

1st Jack Vollstedt with Griz
2nd Michael Costelli with Haley
3rd Tom Simpson with a client dog littermate to Russ Stewarts dog
4th Howard Niemi with Missy


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to all, especially to Jack Vollstedt with his Derby Win with Griz!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Howard! I have heard nothing but great things about the trial and Missy! 

They say the first step is getting one on your truck :wink: 


John


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard,

Thanks for the update! 

Congratulations on Missy's placement  

Russ


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fantastic News...*

Great news Howard. Congrats on the Derby placement. Doesn't that Open win for Eloy and Molly give her some Letters (FC/AFC) before her name? I hope so.....Fantastic!!

Ron


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

John Gassner said:


> They say the first step is getting one on your truck :wink:


Or in his house! I heard there was a Golden Sleepover at Howard's last night? :shock: 

Congratulations to the boys, Howard & Mike, and their girls, Missy & Haley.  

Melanie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Howard ....


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Howard and Missy!!  

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A big congratulations to Howard, Missy, Mike and Haley!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Congratz Howard!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there any info on the Amateur results?


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

*Q?*

So How did the Am and the Q turn out?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Howard won the Am. with Bam

Roy got second with Jag

Jack got third with Peaches and Fourth with Angel.

Not sure of the womans name that got the RJ or the Guy that Jammed.

The two Jams had to deal with beavers that messed up their water marks.


John


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

*alaska*

CONGRATS HOWARD AND BAM


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Melanie Foster wrote:



> I heard there was a Golden Sleepover at Howard's last night?


Hey Howard-

Did Finn's invitation get lost in the mail?!?

Congrats on Bam & Missy!! Wow! You're playing now.

M


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Atta Boy Howard!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard, 

Congrats - here's to qualifying for the 2008 National Am!!!!! Go BAM and HOWARD - 2 more points to go!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

That Open win should've made Eloy's Molly FC/AFC, as she had 6 1/2 Open points & 7 Am points. Way to go Eloy!!! 

Karen


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Way to go Bam and Howard......wwoooooohhooooooo!     

Aaron*


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Yes...Confirmed FC/AFC*

I talked to Eloy today. He did in fact title Fishhook Molly with his Open Win! FC/AFC Fishhook Molly. Congrats to Howard on the Amateur Win with Bam!


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Congrats Howard, Bam and Missy.

Debbie


----------

